# Menhaden Oil Chumming..



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I had read on another the site about when you ran your downrigger to use a stacker for your bait/lure. The recommendation was then to attach to the ball a small dispenser for menhaden oil, it described this a small drip type dispenser.

I have seen the commerical made dispensers that drip over the side of your boat but never one that you actually trolled in the water, any one have any experience with these or sometype of homemade dispenser.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I have no experience with Menhaden oil and trolling but I have a strong hunch that you'd just be pi$$in' in the wind. I think it would confuse the fish more than attract them. 

Anchor where there is current, chumand draw them up current to you. Don't feed the fish, just atract them and get them hungry enough to eat your bait. Remember, "Chummin' Ain't Nothin' but Advertising."

Anchorup current of agood place (the Mass used to be a good spot) and chum.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the over the side of the boat style menhadden oil dripper, and use it every time we shark fish. It creates a nice oily slick on hte water that travels far, and is easy for a shark or fish to follow to your boat.

While shark fishing, we also catch tons of bull reds from 35" to 45", and have caught a small jew fish. Don't know if the dripper helped at all, but it IS fish oil!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Danno,

We make our own for kingishing down south on the west coast. We simply get a short large diameter piece of pvc pipe put a cap on one end to be able to pour in the oil. On the other end you put a shut off valve connected to a small piece of tubing as your dripper. Never used one on a down rigger before though.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Seen alot of guys use the oil on dusters and artifical baits when trollinnever thought it would hurt any. Caught fish both ways.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We had a Pro Kingfisherman from the Carolinas (Capt Stanman) teach us how to make a menhaden milk dispenser a fewyears agousing an empty coke bottle (20oz) & drill/nailsmallholes in the bottlecap. Pour the milk in &attach it toa downrigger. We didthis a few times & then gave up using any oil/milk becausethat crap isa pain in the @$$ - myopinion though.  

He also has another dispenser made out of PVCpipe& tubing that goes into the water. It shuts the milk flow offby a valve. I tried to find theinstructions on building it but can't.. I did find a pic of it though..


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

With the Coke bottle method how do you prevent the oil from coming out when you bring it back in the boat?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

beats me.. We only used it a few times & that was 3-4 years ago. :S Stan uses a coke bottleof menhaden milk and dog food - not sure what purpose the dog food serves...maybe it has something to do with the drip..? I dunno, lol.


----------

